# Vis report?



## captainmw (Sep 5, 2011)

Just got back in from out of town and looking at diving this weekend. Anyone know the vis report off Pensacola and OB?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

captainmw said:


> Just got back in from out of town and looking at diving this weekend. Anyone know the vis report off Pensacola and OB?


Don't know about the via, but the seas are pretty sporty.


----------



## Online CurrentSea (Jan 31, 2012)

We went out on Sunday and vis was easily 50 ft. It was one of the most beautiful dives I've had. Unfortuneatly, the weather is not looking very good offshore this week. Should be a bit rough. Good luck. Let us know if you make it and how it turns out.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

went less than a week ago, almost due south of Pensacola about 20 miles +/- and it was incredible!


hope to go again this weekend



captainmw said:


> Just got back in from out of town and looking at diving this weekend. Anyone know the vis report off Pensacola and OB?


----------

